# Got MTS?



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

I LOVE all my snails! I usually sell these guys, but I'm deployed right now, so my wife makes monthly runs to the LFS for drop offs of a couple hundred at a time. The LFS here donates some to local schools for the schools' fish tanks.
This is at night, during the day you only see a some here and there, nothing like this. This is also in a NPT.
Guess it's time for another trip to the LFS, huh?


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Gotta love a MTS plague.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

WHOOA!!! I thought I had an infestation! LOL. Glad to hear they're going to good homes


----------



## wls (Jul 6, 2009)

NoSvOrAx said:


> Gotta love a MTS plague.


Not when you have close to several hundreds of them in just two tanks and don't know what to do with them....


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

wls said:


> Not when you have close to several hundreds of them in just two tanks and don't know what to do with them....


reduce feeding...


----------



## suliman (Jul 18, 2009)

i heard assassin snails do a good job of keeping an MTS population down


----------

